# Beef Cake in Nürnberg?



## SuperJens (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schwanke gerade zwischen einem Rose Beef Cake und einem Canyon Torque.
Natürlich würd ich mich gern mal draufsetzen und genial wärs auch, Größe S und M probieren zu können, ohne gleich eine Deutschlandreise machen zu müssen.

Deswegen meine Frage hier, ob jemand eines der Bikes hat, in der Nähe von Nürnberg wohnt und mich mal kurz aufsitzen lassen würde...

Ich stell den Post auch mal ins Canyon Forum.

Vielen Dank schonmal,
Jens


----------



## Koerk (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke du wirst uns schon sagen müssen welches Beef Cake, oder sind die Unterschiede da nur marginal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperJens (4. Dezember 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es das Beef Cake als FreeRide- oder DownHill-Version. Die unterscheiden sich natürlich, aber der Rahmen sollte der Gleiche sein. Von daher reichts mir, wenn ich irgendeine Version mal anschauen kann.


----------



## OJMad (5. Dezember 2011)

Leider nur L


----------



## SuperJens (6. Dezember 2011)

Und wenn wir ein Stück absägen?


----------

